

 OpenTSDB 1.0.0 has been released - timf
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/opentsdb/bG6ARrNjEcs

======
timf
_"OpenTSDB is a distributed, scalable Time Series Database (TSDB) written on
top of HBase. OpenTSDB was written to address a common need: store, index and
serve metrics collected from computer systems (network gear, operating
systems, applications) at a large scale, and make this data easily accessible
and graphable."_

<http://opentsdb.net/>

